# Diference between all YJ **long cubes (in images)



## v0lt3r (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, i hope this can help anyone to decide, as you can see in the photo i did a mix of other photos to see better the diference between them, even if its little, that changes the cube feel. I havent compared the corners because they are exactly the same in them. only the edges change.

As you can see they started with more round forms, and at the end guanlong and yulong are more plain. Anyway i think the new guanlong its more similar to yulong than sulong like other people said. Just my opinion.







Comment your opinions !


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

YuLong's currently my main cos my AoLong is worse than it should be.


----------



## CuberM (Nov 3, 2014)

SuLong is smooth, and I really like it. It, in my opinion, the best YJ 3x3.


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 4, 2014)

All of them but the Chilong. 

It would be one of my back up mains (like the rest of the YJ's) if it wasn't so prone to corner flipping. Almost every solve.

My current main is the Guanlong, very fast and light. Haven't had a corner pop yet. Idk if I'll put washer in it.


----------



## CuberOtaku (Nov 4, 2014)

I really like the chilong because of it crispy feeling and fast turning . sulong's good too


----------



## v0lt3r (Nov 4, 2014)

very interesting results.. I thought yolong would win by far, but no ! . My favorite is chilong, but for some reason in other places seems to be the most underated of the 4! Please more votes !!. as far as i see, its very tied poll, but its too soon to say 

The new cube, guanlong, even if the cheapest, looks very promising. Its hard to think that its better than yulong at half price


----------



## Ingo (Nov 4, 2014)

From all the YJ ....Long cubes the YuLong is my favorite by far. It was my main for some months and i still use it quite often.


----------

